# בייגל



## sawyeric1

My tutor said the plural, בייגלים, is very rarely used, and that if you wanted to say stuff like "I'll take two bagels", "How many bagels are in the bag?", or "We need to buy some bagels", you would probably just use the singular. Is that true?


----------



## slus

Not the singular, just bagels
בייגלס


----------



## utopia

I still use the Yiddish plural - beigalakh


----------



## aavichai

we say (at least i am)
בגלה
Begale
be-ga-le

both singular and plural


----------



## sawyeric1

We need the Academy of the Hebrew Language to come out with an official statement on bagels. LOL


----------



## Drink

I think the official word for bagel is כעך, with plural כעכים. Probably not many people actually use it real life.


----------



## aavichai

no one says כעך
the Begale is very common

for example- those who sell it in the street shouts "Begale, Begale"
and that is also i hear (and talk) from others


----------



## Drink

aavichai said:


> no one says כעך



I was responding to the question of why the Academy does not make a statement of בייגל. The reason is because they would prefer the word כעך.


----------



## sawyeric1

Question? What question?


----------



## Drink

Question, suggestion, whatever.


----------



## slus

To me, בייגלעך are only the small ones. Not the American bagels.


----------

